# Can I work in another State once State Sponsored Visa is given



## moving to adelaide (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi,

I have received my SS from SA but I'm finding it difficult to get a job in SA presently. Is it possible that I can work for a year or 2 in another state and then return to my sponsored state and continue the 2 year compulsory stay.

Kindly advise.

Moving to Adelaide


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi moving to adelaide, 

If you do a search on the forum I think a similar question was answered by an agent before...... Sorry I can't remember the answer. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

moving to adelaide said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received my SS from SA but I'm finding it difficult to get a job in SA presently. Is it possible that I can work for a year or 2 in another state and then return to my sponsored state and continue the 2 year compulsory stay.
> 
> ...


I don't believe you can do that, however, you should give the SA gov migration office a call and ask them. They will be able to give you a definitive answer.


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

I think that's stated clearly on immi.gov.au. State sponsorship is that restrictive.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi
if you have been in Au for a while and can prove you are not able to find a job since the time you have came, they do give you a waiver. as mat suggested, speak to the concerned department and they might be able to guide you.

someone I know was on regional sponsored, he was in adelaide for 3-4 months desperately looking for work but did not manage anything, he then spoke to the department, they asked him to fill in a form and let him move on provided he stayed in regional area in another state. he is now in Victoria and has a job 

wish you luck

and do keep us posted so that others can benefit as well from the info

cheers
anj


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi anj1976,
So does this mean that move is only allowed to regional area only ?


anj1976 said:


> hi
> if you have been in Au for a while and can prove you are not able to find a job since the time you have came, they do give you a waiver. as mat suggested, speak to the concerned department and they might be able to guide you.
> 
> someone I know was on regional sponsored, he was in adelaide for 3-4 months desperately looking for work but did not manage anything, he then spoke to the department, they asked him to fill in a form and let him move on provided he stayed in regional area in another state. he is now in Victoria and has a job
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes regional to regional


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

May I know if your friend was from IT ? actually regional areas may not be having many jobs so it will be struggle for sure for 1 -2 yrs till one gets his 1st job ....


anj1976 said:


> someone I know was on regional sponsored, he was in adelaide for 3-4 months desperately looking for work but did not manage anything, he then spoke to the department, they asked him to fill in a form and let him move on provided he stayed in regional area in another state. he is now in Victoria and has a job


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

then you should not apply for regional visa.. you wont even get a PR if you do not stay in sponsoring state's regional area.. Dance123 is his id, look him up in teh forum. recently he wrote about his experience


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

moving to adelaide said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received my SS from SA but I'm finding it difficult to get a job in SA presently. Is it possible that I can work for a year or 2 in another state and then return to my sponsored state and continue the 2 year compulsory stay.
> 
> ...


I think its best to contact the govt office and let them know about your situation...


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi Anjali,
I have still applied to regional visa as I do not have enough points for PR visa (175/176 Dance123 ) -
*Dance123 * - can you please reply this post with your job search exp in SA and VIC and success.

I was planning to PM you but better if you post it here so that it would be helpful info for others also.

Thanks,
Ajay



anj1976 said:


> then you should not apply for regional visa.. you wont even get a PR if you do not stay in sponsoring state's regional area.. Dance123 is his id, look him up in teh forum. recently he wrote about his experience


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

ajaypatil said:


> Hi Anjali,
> I have still applied to regional visa as I do not have enough points for PR visa (175/176 Dance123 ) -
> *Dance123 * - can you please reply this post with your job search exp in SA and VIC and success.
> 
> ...


Hi Ajay,

Well the 475 is a regional sponsored visa. The Aussie govt is only giving visas for regional areas so that more ppl come and settle in regional areas. Cities are already too crowded. Hell even Adelaide is getting a lot more crowded as compared to last year. Now the only way to move would be to come to Adelaide, apply for jobs, and after sufficient no of job rejections you could apply for a transfer and only if the authorities are satisfied will you get the transfer. Mind you it will still be a regional area and not Sydney or Melbourne. Short cuts dont usually work over here.Btw i thought a senior expat should know that? Aren't you in OZ yet?


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

ajaypatil said:


> Hi Anjali,
> I have still applied to regional visa as I do not have enough points for PR visa (175/176 Dance123 ) -
> *Dance123 * - can you please reply this post with your job search exp in SA and VIC and success.
> 
> ...


I really don't know if the rules have changed or not but when I applied, it was a moral requirement not a legal one (as I can see you read my thread about my experience). Regarding job, can't comment because it depends on (but not limited to) some common factors:

- How well can you speak English?
- What experience have you got?
- What expertise can you bring to the company? etc. etc. etc. It really depends on the employer at the end of the day. 

Once you get your visa and if you can't find job, the best bet is to speak to the sponsoring state.

Hope it helps.


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks Dance123,

I have read your post "Life from 475 to 887." It is still a moral obligation.
May I know what is your profession ? Is it IT ? I am looking for specific info abt IT .
Thanks,
Ajay





dance123 said:


> I really don't know if the rules have changed or not but when I applied, it was a moral requirement not a legal one (as I can see you read my thread about my experience). Regarding job, can't comment because it depends on (but not limited to) some common factors:
> 
> - How well can you speak English?
> - What experience have you got?
> ...


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

Yes , Thanks for he info DS3.I am not in OZ yet ...Looks like next 1-2 yrs will be struggle for me 
Thanks,
Ajay


DS3 said:


> Hi Ajay,
> Well the 475 is a regional sponsored visa. The Aussie govt is only giving visas for regional areas so that more ppl come and settle in regional areas. Cities are already too crowded. Hell even Adelaide is getting a lot more crowded as compared to last year. Now the only way to move would be to come to Adelaide, apply for jobs, and after sufficient no of job rejections you could apply for a transfer and only if the authorities are satisfied will you get the transfer. Mind you it will still be a regional area and not Sydney or Melbourne. Short cuts dont usually work over here.Btw i thought a senior expat should know that? Aren't you in OZ yet?


----------



## Sri_Leo (Apr 28, 2013)

anj1976 said:


> hi
> if you have been in Au for a while and can prove you are not able to find a job since the time you have came, they do give you a waiver. as mat suggested, speak to the concerned department and they might be able to guide you.
> 
> someone I know was on regional sponsored, he was in adelaide for 3-4 months desperately looking for work but did not manage anything, he then spoke to the department, they asked him to fill in a form and let him move on provided he stayed in regional area in another state. he is now in Victoria and has a job
> ...


Hai Anj,

I have got SA 489 visa on 17 Dec 2013. I am planning to come to Adelaide in march 2014. I am from IT background. I have got 5 years of exp in IT. All I am looking is if at all I dont get software job in Adelaide, then I will plan to Regional Victoria or New South Wales or Queensland. I think Regional areas in VIC< NSW or QLD are better than Adelaide. Please let me know what proof I need to show to government, so that they will consider my movement. 

Thanks in advance.
Sree


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Sree, 

you are reviving a really old thread, which has outdated information. Head over to http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/177322-jumping-states-other-stuff.html if you want to know more about getting a release from your 2-year obligation. 

Closing the thread.


----------

